
Show HN: Machine Learning Datasets Repository - singlas
http://classif.ai/
======
singlas
This is machine learning dataset aggregation site which can potentially shape
into a market place later.

I have focussed on 2 aspects:

1\. Search 2\. Discussion

I was looking for some feedback from the community regarding if there was a
need for such a site and what features would be good to add. Do checkout the
search page.

Also do you think there is a potential for buy/sell in machine learning
dataset space.

I have added around 1000 datasets and I can add another 3K which I have
scrapped.

~~~
mindcrime
_Also do you think there is a potential for buy /sell in machine learning
dataset space._

My gut feeling (ironic to use that term, I guess, in a discussion about data)
is that the answer is "no". My feeling is that most people use two kinds of
data:

a. freely available / open data

b. data they collect themselves

I may turn out to be wrong, but at first blush, I don't see it.

~~~
singlas
Thanks @mindrime for the feedback. Thats the feeling I also get. The thing I
am betting on is that, there is a chance that above trend is because there is
no easy way to buy data or find data on sale. So effectively the hypothesis is
that above trend is because of absence of good marketplaces rather than other
way round.

~~~
mindcrime
Fair enough. It seems like a hypothesis that's worth testing, for sure!

------
cloudyexcel
How many of these datasets are from UCI?

~~~
singlas
around 30% are from UCI archives. The ideas is to add datasets from a lot of
smaller indexes also which are currently hard to find. Also was trying to make
UCI archive more searchable.

